# U.S. Screen (USSPIT) Sells Controlling Intererst to Hirsch International Corp



## Rodney

According to public documents filed by the US Securities and Exchange Commission on August 4, 2008, Hirsch International Corp has agreed to purchase US Screen (U.S. GRAPHIC ARTS, INC) for an undisclosed dollar amount.

*More info on the story at the Impressions Magazine website:*
http://www.impressionsmag.com/impre...stry-news/e3i59d687c2e454352e0832d87d7cdc0497

*
About Hirsch International *

Hirsch exclusively represents the decorated apparel industry's leading brands including Tajima embroidery equipment, MHM screen printing equipment, SEIT textile bridge lasers, Pulse embroidery design software and now Kornit digital garment printers. Hirsch also offers a full line of parts, supplies and accessory items as well as factory certified technical support services. Hirsch's customers include a wide range of contract embroiderers and screen printers, manufacturers of apparel and fashion accessories, promotional products, uniform, and sportswear companies, retail stores, and decorated apparel entrepreneurs servicing the athletic apparel, corporate logo-wear, and advertising specialties markets. 

The Company is led by a strong and experienced management team focused on continuing to grow its core business through sound acquisitions of products and processes, as well as through related business ventures in which the Company can build and maximize stockholder value. The company was founded in 1968 and is headquartered in Hauppauge, N.Y.
*
*


----------

